# Looks Like ..............



## rdabpenman (May 7, 2014)

Walnut to me. It is a very heavy and dense wood.

This wood was given to me at last weeks gun show and the guy didn't know what type of wood it is.
I used a piece on this Gun Metal Bolt Action that I plan to give him at the next gun show for the wood he gave me.

Sanded to 400X, buffed with extra fine steel wool, sealed with 4 costs of Thin CA, buffed with extra fine steel wool,
applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method", buffed with extra fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07639Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07643Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Brooks803 (May 7, 2014)

always a fan of your work Les!


----------



## longbeard (May 7, 2014)

Another dandy Les



Harry


----------



## manbuckwal (May 7, 2014)

Looks good Les !


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2014)

Nice warm look to it. He will appreciate having it. I would.

Ray


----------



## ssgmeader (May 8, 2014)

Nice. Les was wondering....have you ever taken a old stock from say a rifle and utilized the wood into a pen?


----------



## rdabpenman (May 8, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> Nice. Les was wondering....have you ever taken a old stock from say a rifle and utilized the wood into a pen?



Adrian

Yes I did, from an old walnut stock and posted it here a while back.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07305.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC07309.jpg


----------

